
Computers Create Recipe for Two New Magnetic Materials - type0
http://pratt.duke.edu/about/news/predicting-magnets
======
praccu
We did something pretty similar in a nearby field of materials science, using
support vector machines rather than linear regression and focusing on a less
specific target:

[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v533/n7601/abs/nature17...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v533/n7601/abs/nature17439.html)

~~~
selimthegrim
Nice work! Any plans to branch out to other materials?

~~~
praccu
I'm not with the lab any more, but last I heard they were soliciting data from
nearby but related subfields (our lab was doing mostly vanadium templated
tellurides, but there are a lot of other things to explore in the space of
inorganic–organic hybrids, and there are labs working on them). The problem
really is data sharing; the most active collaborators were willing to give us
lab note-books as long as we paid to digitize them; it was very hard to
convince other labs to digitize their own notebooks. TBH I think that's the
hard part of a lot of this (collecting the data).

------
aptwebapps
I know Moore's Law is basically dead but I think that advances in applications
of existing computing power like this will resurrect it, or something like it,
before too long. Basically, there's a less dramatic version of the AI snowball
where faster computers lead to even faster computers. Whether someone manages
to build strong AI on top of that is different question.

~~~
TeMPOraL
There's at least a 10x speedup potential in existing hardware if people stop
doing silly things like Electron apps and shoehorning everything into web
browsers.

~~~
afarrell
What is your recommended tutorial/book for learning to build well-designed
desktop UIs that work on Windows, OSX, and multiple different flavours of
Linux?

~~~
TeMPOraL
1) documentation of any chosen cross-platform UI framework

2) any decent software book that teaches to separate the presentation layer
and platform layer from the rest of the program (that way, you have much less
to port between platforms and maintaining it is not as costly as people fear)

~~~
afarrell
> of any chosen cross-platform UI framework

such as...

EDIT: my purpose in this line of questioning is to assert that if you are
trying to persuade someone to _not_ do a thing, you will be more effective if
you can give someone a straightforward alternative.

I likewise think that the folks trying to get people to stop writing python2
should pick a release of python3 to become an LTS release in the same way that
in 2014 python2.7 was effectively declared an LTS release with support until
2020.

~~~
TeMPOraL
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_platform-
independent...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_platform-
independent_GUI_libraries)

EDIT to parent's edit:

I'm not really trying to persuade anyone; not anymore. I understand the
incentives that push people toward wasteful solutions. This won't stop until
we hit a resource limit. All I'm saying is that there's a lot more we can do
with current hardware once Moore's law is definitely dead. The mostly untapped
potential is conditioned on people not doing extremely wasteful things just to
shave off a little development time.

~~~
pas
That list seems to be useless.

Skia is not a GUI library for example. CEF is not a GUI library, it's a
WebView.

And there should be at least a column indicating whether the library has
support for usual desktop applications and/or for multimedia full screen
things (such as games, or a movie player with OSD and custom graphical design
and elements, textures).

And the GUI debate is about "where are abstract libraries that compile to
native apps", after all, anything else is just for prototyping a "native app".
And usually people just answer but Qt is nice enough, yet everyone uses
Electron :/

~~~
adrianN
Luckily it's a wiki, so you can improve it :)

------
Animats
That's impressive. Co₂MnTi could be very useful. Cobalt, magnesium, and
titanium are all easily obtainable. 665C Curie temperature, which is above
neodymium magnets (400C) but below samarium-cobalt (720-800C). Any drawbacks
to this material? Hard to compound? Low coercivity? Hard to cast or machine?

~~~
hetspookjee
Mn is manganese, not magnesium (Mg).

~~~
Animats
Even more plentiful.

------
palad1n
With all the hype usually flying around, a little surprised that it didn't say
"AI Creates Recipe..."

~~~
cmrx64
After all, every search problem is an AI waiting to break free.

------
CharlesW
Site has been hugged to death for now.
[http://archive.is/6ZZv1](http://archive.is/6ZZv1)

------
brain5ide
When in doubt - use brute force.

------
jtchang
What I think we are starting to see is the beginning of widespread use of
computer based discovery through essentially machine learning techniques. I
think AI is pretty far off but utilizing all the computing power we have to
discover new materials and create useful things isn't very far off. I wonder
what will happen if we can eventually tell computers to create us a better
laptop, bike, phone, or lamp.

~~~
virmundi
I think we need to rename AI. It's not really intelligent. It probably won't
be for a long while. The machines don't know, in an existential sense, what
they are looking at or making. We need to call it Artificial Insight.

They spot facts in byte streams that we don't see. We can then contextualize
the info into another part of the domain, or drive it deeper.

~~~
SomeStupidPoint
In what sense do you "know" what you're looking at but a machine doesn't?

~~~
pavlov
Ask humans to tell you what "cat" means, and you'll receive as many answers as
there are respondents. Some will derive from science, some from common
experience; some will describe the relation of cats to their environment,
others will talk about personal emotional connections with particular cats.

Ask a convolutional neural network what "cat" means, and the best you can get
is a probability distribution of pixels on a grid. It's not intelligence, but
just an encoding of facts provided by an actual intelligence.

~~~
adrianN
Ask neural networks that were trained on different inputs what a cat is and
you'll get as many answers as there are neural networks.

~~~
pavlov
No, you'll get the same kind of answer. It's not like one of the neural
networks will write me a poem in response, on its own initiative. The form of
the answer was decided by the human intelligence that created the neural net
encoding.

~~~
adrianN
The form of the human's answer was decided by the genetic code that led to the
formation of the brain and the experiences the brain was exposed to up to the
question. The brain is more complex by many orders of magnitude than your
garden variety artificial neural network, so it is only expected that the
range of possible answers is also broader.

~~~
pavlov
And that's the rub. Why call these simplistic systems intelligence at all?
It's like calling a watermill a fusion reactor.

~~~
adrianN
Because they do tasks that people think require intelligence. It's like
calling a water mill and a fusion reactor both devices that can generate
energy.

~~~
AstralStorm
Intelligence is required for handling novel tasks, not combinatorial
optimization or search.

Once they stop tweaking Watson (example) for every tasks, I'll declare it an
AI.

